# Remy my Siberian Forest Cat



## Remy2012

He is now 5 months old.


----------



## Dave_ph

the cutes. It's killing me


----------



## shan841

errhmahgerd!!!

i have a soft spot for the fluffy ones, and boy is he fluffy  tooo cute for words!


----------



## Remy2012

He is my pride and joy. I'm a first time cat owner - allergic to cats -- but he is hypoallergenic. He is so playful and loves to sleep right by my pillow at night. He tickles my nose sometimes with his whiskers-A true companion.


----------



## Leazie

Wow, he is adorable! A picture a day from you would be perfect, and much appreciated.


----------



## Nan

He IS adorble!!!


----------



## Remy2012

Thanks Leazie and Nan - he is such a handsome boy worth every penny I spent on him. I will keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Victoriax

wow Remy is gorgeous, what a cute lil bundle of fluff you must be a very proud mumma 

cann't wait to see lot's of pic's of your handsome lil man growing up, he is going to be a real heart breaker ;-)


----------



## Remy2012

*More pictures!*

taken this morning - Happy Tuesday everyone!


----------



## yingying

Remy gonna be a big boy. His front legs and paw are big! Like a mini tiger  Do you have pictures of him even younger? Siberian kittens are THE cutest! (I'm not biased. I won't admit even if I am.)


----------



## Remy2012

I have a bunch when he was super little but not on this computer. The breeder would send me pictures every week. He is going to be quite big... he has huge paws... he is such a snuggle bug. Here are 2 more pics when he was younger.


----------



## Leazie

Every picture is cuter than the last. He looks like he is going to be a big furry love.


----------



## kmsmaine

He is adorable! I love his fluff!


----------



## Remy2012

*some more new pics*

Taken this weekend... and yes, Mommy did buy Remy new cubes! He LOVES them! Absolute SCORE!


----------



## Curwhibble

Oh I love his ear tufts, he is a handsome boy. Remy looks so comfortable in the cube!


----------



## Jacq

Aww, he looks so regal in that second one.


----------



## Ragdoll_Joy

OMG YAY for more pictures!!! He looks so sweet! 
If their temperment as a breed are all like him, they would bea great playmate for Joy...


----------



## shan841

o my look at those paws!! cant wait to see how big he gets 

THose cubes are my favorite thing ever. All my cats LOVE them


----------



## Remy2012

Yup, he's supposed to be about 15-20 pounds... he is 5 1/2 months and 6.5 pounds last time I weighed him.


----------



## Remy2012

Ragdoll Joy... love for you to meet Remy... but the distance is a problem


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl

Are siberian forest cats like norwegian forest cats? ive never herd of a siberian forest cat. are they are new breed? congrats on your new kitty. he is very cute!


----------



## Remy2012

From what I have read Norwegian Forest, Main **** and Siberians are all somehow related, i.e. very similar. I think the Norwegian has a more triangular face... siberians more round. No, they are not a new breed but within the last maybe 20-25 years breeders have begun breeding them in the states. I got Remy because I was allergic to cats... my friend who has two Main Coons which I love told me about this hypoallergenic breed. He has been a wonderful addition to my life!


----------

